# [Visio phonie] Comment faire ?

## lbr

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une grande ambition : installer Gentoo chez mes parents !

Ils sont néophites donc a priori pas encore polués par l'ergonomie de windows (je suis qqun d'optimiste  :Smile:  )

Leurs besoins sont réduits : bureautique, mails, un petit peu de surf et ... pouvoir voir leur petite fille en lui parlant.

Et c'est là que je butte ! 

J'y connais rien et je ne sais trop de quel coté chercher :

comment et quoi installer pour faire de la visiophonie ?

Tous les conseils et expériences sont les bien venues !

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Apsforps

Alors à ma connaissance, il y a deux solutions (peut-être trois) :

Soit utiliser la version cvs de amsn qui accepte les webcams. Soit se servir de gaim-vv mais les chances de réussir à le faire marcher convenablement sont assez réduites (enfin, avec beaucoup de patience, ça doit être possible)

Sinon, ça doit être possible de streamer la sortie de la webcam.

----------

## kwenspc

et avec skype y a moyen de faire passer de l'image?

(sinon y a gnomeeting)

----------

## lbr

kwenspc, Apsforps : Avez-vous un retour d'expérience ?

----------

## kwenspc

ben pas trop   :Confused: 

j'ai essayé skype ce matin même et j'ai par réussi à avoir l'image video du contact avec qiu j'étais en ligne...enfin bref   :Sad: 

c pour ça que je me demande si c'est possible

[edit] a priori c'est galère --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-283148-highlight-gnomeeting.html [/edit]

----------

## lbr

Et gnomemeeting ?  je vois sur le site que ca peut le faire ...

----------

## lbr

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [edit] a priori c'est galère --> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-283148-highlight-gnomeeting.html [/edit]

 

diable !! c'est pas gagné ! 

nos posts se sont croisés  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

j'essais amsn-cvs...là déjà je l'installe pour voir. je te tiens au courant

----------

## lbr

j'en demandais pas tant !!

Merci.

----------

## kwenspc

ça déconne

à un moment il doit lancer la config pour un plugin (avant de le compiler) et comme par hasard il manque le 'configure'

je vais tenter l'install sans ce plugin pour voir...

----------

## Apsforps

Moi j'ai testé amsn-cvs il y a deux trois semaines et ça marchait pas mal. Il y aeu un thread dessus sur ce forum il n'y a pas longtemps avec toutes les explications nécessaires pour le faire marcher.

----------

## kwenspc

Bon j'ai installé la version cvs d'amsn, mais pour ça j'ai dû modifier l'ebuild qui était plus du tout à jour :

voilà l'ebuild amsn-cvs-3000.ebuild :

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit cvs

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/amsn"

ECVS_MODULE="msn"

ECVS_TOP_DIR="${DISTDIR}/cvs-src/${PN}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}"

DESCRIPTION="Alvaro's Messenger client for MSN"

HOMEPAGE="http://amsn.sourceforge.net"

IUSE="gnome kde imlib xmms"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~alpha ~sparc ~ppc hppa ~amd64"

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/tcl-8.3

        >=dev-lang/tk-8.3

        imlib? ( media-libs/imlib )

        !net-im/amsn"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        dev-tcltk/tls

        media-gfx/imagemagick

        xmms? ( media-plugins/xmms-infopipe )"

src_compile() {

        einfo "Compiling amsn-cvs"

        cd ${S}

        econf || die

        emake || die    

}

src_install() {

        dodir /usr/share/amsn/

        cp -a ${S}/* ${D}/usr/share/amsn

        if use gnome

        then

                dodir /usr/share/applications

                cp ${D}/usr/share/amsn/amsn.desktop ${D}/usr/share/applications

                einfo "Installing GNOME Icons in /usr/share/pixmaps"

                dodir /usr/share/pixmaps

                cp -a ${S}/icons/32x32/* ${D}/usr/share/pixmaps/

        fi

        if use kde

        then

                dodir /usr/share/applnk/Internet

                cp ${D}/usr/share/amsn/amsn.desktop ${D}/usr/share/applnk/Internet/

                einfo "Installing KDE Icons in default theme"

                dodir /usr/share/pixmaps

                cp -a ${S}/icons/32x32/* ${D}/usr/share/pixmaps/

        fi

        if use imlib

        then

                einfo "Installing the freedesktop notification plugin"

        else

                rm -rf ${D}/usr/share/amsn/plugins/traydock

        fi

        

        einfo "Installing the Webcam for MSN"

        cd ${S}/utils/webcamsn

        make  install

        cd ${S}

                

        dodir /usr/bin/

        ln -s /usr/share/amsn/amsn ${D}/usr/bin/amsn

        cd ${D}/usr/share/amsn

        dodoc TODO README FAQ CREDITS HELP

        rm -f TODO

}

pkg_postinst() {

        if use xmms

        then

                einfo "For XMMS use in amsn, make sure the xmms-infopipe plugin is enabled."

        fi

}

```

alors la manip pour l'installer :

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-im

mkdir /usr/local/portage/net-im/amsn-cvs

cp amsn-cvs-3000.ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/amsn-cvs

ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-im/amsn-cvs/amsn-cvs-3000.ebuild digest

echo net-im/amsn-cvs ~x86 >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge amsn-cvs

```

bon maintenant faut tester, je n'ai malheureusement pas de contacts ayant une webcam   :Sad: 

voili voilou, j'espère que ça le fait (a priori le support de la webcam est bien présent)

mes 0.02 cents (comme dit yoyo  ^^)

----------

## lbr

C'est loin d'être 0.02 cents ! La communauté t'en sait gré  :Smile: 

Comme tu dis, y'a plus qu'à !

J'ai pas encore de matériel pour tester tout cela, non plus, c'est prévu pour plus tard.

Merci encore.

----------

## kwenspc

 :Embarassed:  atta y a des erreurs je crois

ça fonctionne brut de forme mais il semble que l'installation soit tout de même foireuse.

je test et je te redis ça. je mettrais à jour l'ebuild une fois fait

----------

## kwenspc

bon ben je sais pas trop mai "a priori" ça va...l'ebuild doit être bon (il me semble)

il fait exactement la même chose que la partie "install" du Makefile

malgré le fait qu'il soit "deprecated" parce qu'en principe il devrait justement laisser faire le Makefile.

j'ai bien tenté de le modifier afin que la partie "install" du Makefile se lance sans problème mais j'ai eu des erreurs bizarre.

déjà j'étais obligé de mettre FEATURES="-sandbox"...ce qui n'est pas génial car ça passe pas par un rep temporaire.

et surtout avec la variable prefix et slnkdir du Makdefile qui semble prendre le rep image...enfin bref je nageais dans la semoule.

alors pour la webcam y a rien dans amsn qui semble en parler sauf 

lorsqu'on parle avec quelqu'un on peut l'inviter à voir notre webcam, ou recevoir une invit webcam etc...

mais maintenant faut tester   :Sad: 

le ptit problème c'est que je n'ai rien trouvé qui permette de configurer une webcam   :Confused: 

enfin à tester donc

----------

## l.slysz

cheche le post sur amsn cvs, tu en sauras plus  :Smile: 

et sinon, amsn fonctionnerait avec tous les peripheriques géré en v4l

configure ta webcam, une fois celle si fonctonnelle, amsn va l'utiliser comme un grand  :Smile: 

moi ça marche (tm) et pourtant je suis pas un dieu  :Laughing: 

seul bemole que je trouve à amsn cvs, il bouffe pas mal de ressource , à partir du moment ou il est lancé, j'ai 25-30% du proc occupé constament  :Shocked:   (2000+ inside donc 30% c'est enorme qd meme)

edit: le post en question

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-320979-highlight-amsn+cvs.html

----------

## kwenspc

perso il bouffe que dalle amsn.

bon je pense que l'ebuild que j'ai bidouillé est bon.

@l.slysz : tu pourrais essayer l'ebuild et tenter de voir si la webcam tourne avec? (enfin si tu as le temps et l'envie bien sûr  :Wink: , ça serait bête que ça te casse ton amsn actuel par contre)

----------

## l.slysz

en cours d'emerge  :Cool: 

je te tiens au courant  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

ben tiens files moi ton adresse msn (en mp si tu veux) pour que je vois de mes yeux ce que ça donne (si ça marche bien sûr)

----------

## l.slysz

bon alors, ton ebuild fonctionne a merveille, par contre, je viens de m'apercevoir d'une chose immonde  :Confused: 

ma copine me disais que sous amsn, l'image webcam qu'elle recevait etait flou (j'avais mis cela sur le compte de ma cam (logitech quickcam express) qui est assez mal gérée sous nux), 

mais en fait on dirait que amsn compresse l'image envoyée tres fortement, enfin bref, pour que ça soit plus clair, je viens de faire un screen, regarde par toi meme, je suis déçu du resultat  :Shocked: 

http://patafix.homeip.net/~patfx/Capture.png

à gauche image envoyée, à droite image reçue  :Confused:   (2 session amsn)

----------

## DuF

 *lbr wrote:*   

> Et gnomemeeting ?  je vois sur le site que ca peut le faire ...

 

AMHA gnomemeeting est la solution pour faire de la visiophonie car il est prévu pour ça, aMsn permet d'être compatible avec la webcam MSN avec les limitations du protocole de MSN, alors qu'avec Gnomemeeting tu peux jouer sur les flux, enfin bon la qualité est là et surtout adaptable au débit du tuyau.

Après si vraiment tu veux une solution basée sur MSN, les dernières versions du client mercury pour MSN fonctionne très bien avec la webcam, un peu moins bien que le client officiel MSN, mais c'est suffisant. Mais comparé à Gnomemeeting c'est bien en dessous.

Donc si c'est entre 2 postes linux, autant ne pas perdre de temps et se focaliser sur gnomemeeting.

----------

## lbr

Parfait !

En terme de Webcam : des conseils ????

Merci.

----------

## boozo

'alute

j'aurais une petite question : je sais que gnomemeeting s'intègre très bien dans un kde mais existe-t-il des fork fiable/éprouvé et surtout moins dépendant des lib de gnome  :Confused: 

merci

----------

## billiob

Pour l'ebuild cvs, il faudrait le faire comme ça :

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

inherit cvs

ECVS_SERVER="cvs.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/amsn"

ECVS_MODULE="msn"

ECVS_TOP_DIR="${DISTDIR}/cvs-src/${PN}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${ECVS_MODULE}"

DESCRIPTION="Alvaro's Messenger client for MSN"

HOMEPAGE="http://amsn.sourceforge.net"

IUSE="gnome kde imlib"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="x86 ~alpha ~sparc ~ppc hppa ~amd64"

DEPEND=">=dev-lang/tcl-8.4

        >=dev-lang/tk-8.4

        imlib? ( media-libs/imlib )

        !net-im/amsn"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}

        dev-tcltk/tls

        media-gfx/imagemagick

src_compile() {

        einfo "Compiling amsn-cvs"

        cd ${S}

        econf || die

        emake || die   

}

src_install() {

        dodir /usr/share/amsn/

        cd ${S}

        cp -a ${S}/* ${D}/usr/share/amsn

        cd ${D}/usr/share/amsn

        ./configure

        make  install

        cd ${S}

        if use gnome

        then

                dodir /usr/share/applications

                cp ${D}/usr/share/amsn/amsn.desktop ${D}/usr/share/applications

                einfo "Installing GNOME Icons in /usr/share/pixmaps"

                dodir /usr/share/pixmaps

                cp -a ${S}/icons/32x32/* ${D}/usr/share/pixmaps/

        fi

        if use kde

        then

                dodir /usr/share/applnk/Internet

                cp ${D}/usr/share/amsn/amsn.desktop ${D}/usr/share/applnk/Internet/

                einfo "Installing KDE Icons in default theme"

                dodir /usr/share/pixmaps

                cp -a ${S}/icons/32x32/* ${D}/usr/share/pixmaps/

        fi

        if use imlib

        then

                einfo "Installing the freedesktop notification plugin"

        else

                rm -rf ${D}/usr/share/amsn/plugins/traydock

        fi

             

        dodir /usr/bin/

        ln -s /usr/share/amsn/amsn ${D}/usr/bin/amsn

        cd ${D}/usr/share/amsn

        dodoc TODO README FAQ CREDITS HELP

}

pkg_postinst() {

} 
```

Faudra que je fasse un véritable ebuild d'aMSN en cvs (avec les plugins, et skins cvs) un de ces jours.

Sinon, demain, ou après-demain, voire peut-être ce soir, on va sortir une version d'aMSN 0.95 GTR  (Graphical Testers Release) qui sera une version pour que les graphistes nous fassent des skins dont l'un d'eux sera le futur skin par défault. (il sera choisi par un vote des utilisateurs)

Sinon, le skin qui a causé ce choix de GTR + vote est le new-default que vous pouvez trouver ici, à placer dans le dossier msn/skins.

----------

## Pachacamac

Gnomemeeting est parfait sous linux. Tu peux aussi utiliser d'autres logiciels de visiophonie sous windows, du moment qu'il respecte les protocoles.

La version 2 de gnomemeeting pour windows est en cours de dev. Peut-être dispo après la rentrée. Si tout va bien...

----------

